# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  picks and strings

## Jeff Chu

Have you guys tried the red bear roman mandolin plectrums? I have been looking for this shaped pick for a while for classical playing, but have only found sites on how to make them yourself. What are you classical players using? I was turned onto pick-boy 70s, by Neil Gladd at one of our lessons, and they have been great. Also, what type of strings are being used? I am using dogal medios, but was wondering if a lighter guage is more common. Thanks for your help.

----------


## Richard Walz

I use the following strings: Black Diamond (since I was a kid way back when), Dogal, Lenzner or Pyramid strings. For picks, I still am a Pettine mandolin pick fan but use also t-shell (classic neapolitan shape) or make my own from celluloid (old piano key tops). Fender medium tear-drops are ok too. Can't make any sense of the German Wolle picks or any of the bigger triangular types. Certainly can't make one of the DAWG style picks work on my mandolins (or any instrument for that matter). 




> Have you guys tried the red bear roman mandolin plectrums? I have been looking for this shaped pick for a while for classical playing, but have only found sites on how to make them yourself. What are you classical players using? I was turned onto pick-boy 70s, by Neil Gladd at one of our lessons, and they have been great. Also, what type of strings are being used? I am using dogal medios, but was wondering if a lighter guage is more common. Thanks for your help.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Jeff. 

I have not tried said Red Bear, but _do_ play Roman picks. Can you please post a link to the maker of these picks? I have two, old, tortoise-shell Roman picks, and dread losing one  :Crying:  especially during my travels. If these picks you mention are half-decent, and not TOO overpriced, I'd gladly buy a couple.

Also... (Jim may be able to fill in here)... wasn't there some other maker mentioned in this connection a few months ago? I vaguely remember a $45 sticker-price (steep, IMHO), and a complaint of them being too thick. But I am foggy...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Bob A

I use Dogal rw92b (dolce), which are lighter than the medio, at least on bowlbacks. the medios work well on a L&H carved-top. Lenzners are also on a couple of my bowls.

For picks, I have a box full of various types, and frequently drive myself nuts by trying a selection on various mandolins to see which I prefer. I like TS, Pettine, ivoroid and oddly enough, Wegen.  I marvel at those like Neil who use a single type of pick on any instrument, and make it work for them. But that's where talent and practice pay off, qualities which are in short supply in this player.

----------


## Jeff Chu

Heres a picture of the pick, i think they are going for 35 each. The material is Tortis, and made by the red bear trading company. I was looking at the flat picks, and accidentally found the roman style plectrums. 

 

heres a little bit about the material. 

"A Roman Plectrum in the Ranieri style for classical mandolin players. This plectrum is 65mm long, 20mm wide and 2.5-3mm thick. It is nicely tapered, buffed to a high gloss and ready to play. "

supposed to be the next best thing to real ts. but who knows. 35 is a little steep for me to test.

----------


## Jeff Chu

pict of the pick didn't go through

----------


## Roger Mace

Do you have a link to the web site?

----------


## Jeff Chu

heres the website, i guess the links just arent cooperating wtih me today. sorry guys.

http://www.redbeartrading.com/cart/i...dshow&ref=PLEC

one more try on the picture.

----------


## Jim Garber

I also play with a Roman pick. I was also one of the first to buy a Red Bear Roman style but it is much thicker than the std Roman celluloid or organic pick and so doesn't quite work the same way. The Roman style is an acquired taste tho. 

On bowlbacks: My main Pandini (2003) I use Dogal Calace Medio RW92. On other vintage bowlbacks Dogal Calace dolce (light) RW92b. On my Embergher, Optima strings and lenzners on so,me other instruments.

----------


## Jeff Chu

have you guys tried thomastiks on your bowlbacks?

----------


## vkioulaphides

Jim, as per our cross-thread chat: what about us meeting, I show you the Anogianakis book, you show me this pick? Sounds like a plan to me...  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Bob A

I have a German mandolin with Thomastiks, but for everything else I prefer a brighter sound; Lenzner and Dogal.

----------


## Nox

Guys,
i'm sorry to bump up this thread. I've searched the web for roman style picks,
and the only one that i've found are theese mentioned in this thread (Red Bear). Is there any other place where i can find theese type of picks? Red Bears seems a bit too pricey, and also Jim said that are a bit too thicker then the standard roman style picks.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I'm afraid not, Carlo.  :Frown:  There are, however, online instructions on how to _make_ Roman picks. If you are handy with such things, go for it!

Next time I meet with Jim, I will (try to remember to) try his Red Bear pick; so far, however, I have no experience with them, and therefore no opinion yet.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Carlo Nox,

It is the "easiest" way to make one yourself. Pick out a piece of hard (toy)plastic and follow these http://www.embergher.com/index.php?id=56 instructions.

Good luck!

Alex.

----------


## Nox

> Hi Carlo Nox,
> 
> It is the "easiest" way to make one yourself. Pick out a piece of hard (toy)plastic and follow these http://www.embergher.com/index.php?id=56 instructions.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Alex.


Hi Alex,
i don't know how many times i saw the instruction on embergher.com, searching for roman plectrum on google always appear that page. The instruction are very clear, but the problem is that i don't have any plastic or celluloid and i don't know where find it  :Crying: 
Maybe i could buy one of Red Bear and then work on it trying to make it more thin, but come on, it's 35$ + 15$ for shipping to Italy, 50$,  and _dulcis in fundo_ i have to make it more thin....

----------


## Schlegel

Carlo, I made one when I happened to see a small tray made of celluloid in a junk/antique shop.  This cost me only 5 dollars. All you need is a piece of durable plastic, for example a discarded piece of polycarbonate window. I think the material that CDs are made of is tough, that might work, too.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Carlo,

What I mean is also what Schlegel points at; search for a piece of hard / durable plastic - for instance something like an old plastic toy or so. Or use the plastic boxes made by the *Ferrero* company. Although that plastic is a bit thin it will - as a long two-pointed plectrum - be quite alright to start playing with. And, good for you, the Ferrero is known for it's 'tic tac' breath mints etc. and it is bases in Alba, Italy.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Or if you do not like the breath mints try the *Ferrero Rocher*.

The box, I mean  :Grin: .


Best,

Alex.

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't think it would be advisable to thin down the Red Bear Tortis Roman plectrum that much. I think that the stuff it is made of is pretty brittle. That is why the Red bear does not make nay of their picks all that thin.Frankly, it does not quite measure up to the real stuff in terms of tone etc. unfortunately. I think you would be better getting some plastic and trying to make one yourself as those mentioned above.

----------


## Nox

Hey guys, thanks all!
Now i got it! i will take some ferrero roches or tic tac and i will post a picture when the plec is done.
Of course i think i need to work it with sandpaper to remove edges .
Thanks all!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Somehow, picks have an absolutely _miraculous_ ability to disappear during vacations!  :Laughing:  

So, last time around, I took a couple of credit cards and, in my own thumb-on-nose to the Creeping Credit Crisis, created several Romanesque picks out of them. While I would hardly argue that my "products" sounded _great_, they did _work_ for the occasional serenade in the garden, or by the beach at night, or that ever delightful private time in mid-afternoon, when cicadas and the occasional mandolin are the only things chirping.

So, Carlo, you need not be TOO particular about the materials, at least for such humble, quotidian needs as I (and probably you) may have. Beyond that, yes, it would be desirable to have a couple of "quality" Roman picks, as well. For those you should find the most appropriate, high-class... plastic.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Nox

Sadly, i've tried with both an id card and a pocket of tic-tac, and the results are horrible  :Crying:  the edge aren't smooth, the shape is horrible....
Well now i have  to search on ebay also for roman plecs  :Frown:

----------


## joebrent

> Sadly, i've tried with both an id card and a pocket of tic-tac, and the results are horrible  the edge aren't smooth, the shape is horrible....
> Well now i have  to search on ebay also for roman plecs


Not necessarily, Carlo. I made these picks a while back out of credit cards, using nail files from a pharmacy and the filing pads that come with the Red Bear pick maintainance kit. They work great, and if you bevel the edges a bit, have a nice smooth tone with no scratchy edges. Takes some time and practice, and the feel is much different from a normal pick. Don't give up!

----------


## Nox

> Not necessarily, Carlo. I made these picks a while back out of credit cards, using nail files from a pharmacy and the filing pads that come with the Red Bear pick maintainance kit. They work great, and if you bevel the edges a bit, have a nice smooth tone with no scratchy edges. Takes some time and practice, and the feel is much different from a normal pick. Don't give up!


So myabe i need to practice a bit. But the question remain, so i can purchase the roman plec from Red Bear wuth the Red Bear pick maintainance kit, and then scale it a bit down?.
Also i colud buy some sheet of tor-tis and try with it ?

----------


## billkilpatrick

scratch guards (guitar, mandolin) are a good source of material or simply buy one of those huge bass picks and trim it with flat-edged scissors to the roman shape.

----------


## Jim Garber

I would contact Red bear and ask them how thin they can make it. I believe that I asked the same question yet mine is not as thin as I would like. OTOH I am not sure at what point they would be too thin to use. I also think that the Tortis sheet that are available for making pickguards are different in composition to the ones that Red Bear use.

----------


## Arto

Bill, the big triangle Fender pick is still not big enough to make a Roman plectrum - I have tried it. I have also tried to make a "substitute Roman pick" out of TWO large triangles, sort of making a half roman pick out of each and simply gluing them together flat-on-flat. I wanted to try the mechanics of a Roman pick, without the intricate radiused cross section. Well, the result was interesting, but not too succesful  :Whistling:  ... Well, I did find out a completely new kind of pick noise, with the UPPER part of plectrum slapping against my index finger middle joint when playing DUDU  :Grin: . Guess I have to train more...

 "Or if you do not like the breath mints try the Ferrero Rocher.

The box, I mean ."

THAT`s interesting! I like the contents a great deal, but never thought about playing mandolin with the box!  :Laughing: 

Arto

----------


## Red Bear Trading

Hi All,

Monica here, from Red Bear Trading. I just wanted to let you know that we have reduced the price of our Roman Mandolin Plectrum to $25. We are going to add a Neopolitan style plectrum as well, and it will be priced at $20. We are also very excited to be working with Sebastiann DeGrebber on a newly designed Raneiri style Roman Plectrum. He has given us his preferred specifications and we will begin making the new plectrums sometime soon.

Please don't hesitate to email us if you have any questions at all concerning these plectrums, our other picks, or if you want to know the best way to work onour picks to make them thinner or whatever you want to do with them.

Best Regards,

Monica Skowron
Red Bear Trading Company

----------


## vkioulaphides

It is always very exciting when an instrument _builder_ and a pick, like a bow, IS an instrument collaborates with a fine _performer_. I look forward to the products that will ensue from this collaboration.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Red Bear Trading

Thank you, Victor - we're excited too and will keep you posted.  :Smile:

----------

